
Ask HN: How can we help each other? - Beman30
We are an Italian dental chain, with more than 6000 patients, I was wondering how to get involved in new ventures.
Think about your company how could it be useful to dentist? any way? if yes, just let me know and lets test it.
For eg yesterday i was talking to a VR company and we agreed it would be nice having the ability to show to our patients very clearly their deasise. We are also thinking how to let them see how we will fix it and the final result.<p>Let&#x27;s have a chat and see if we can help each other!<p>send me an email nic@lookdental.it
======
Beman30
All right maybe I could give some further food for thought, let'see what
happens.

I could give a discount from 20 to 40% discount on treatments, said discount
should be transformed into a coupon that patient can spend into another local
shop near my clinic. Eg. you need a 1000$ dental treatment, pay 1000$ to the
coupon website, be treated by the dentist (who earns 700$) now you have
another 300$ to spend.

I know something like this already exists, but with dentistry, we can make it
much more powerful, consider my average selling ticket is 4000$

